# UTI during 2ww



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

I feel this cycle is doomed because I've just been diagnosed with a UTI 9DPFET. My GP has prescribed me antibiotics that are safe during pregnancy. My question is, haa anybody else have a successful outcome despite contracting a UTI during the 2ww? I've gone from feeling optimistic to despondent in the space of 24 hours. Please can someone provide any positive outcomes/similar scenarios


----------



## boxer (Feb 27, 2014)

I had cystitis on both of my successful ivf cycles and none on the negative one, I am now 15 weeks preg
on baby no 2 and the ripe old age of 42!!


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Boxer

Congratulations on your pregnancy.  UTI a lot better now - feel reassured it won't necessarily be a problem. Not hopeful of BFP this time around though as BFN 10dp2dt. Do have vague symptoms though (but that could be progesterone pessaries or even UTI talking). OTD Monday. The wait is the hardest. Currently devising  my Plan B to distract myself.


----------



## Everlong09 (Dec 14, 2013)

Good luck to you for Monday! UTI's SUCK. If I have one I guzzle as much water as I can to flush it out my system. Thank goodness for water. Haha. 

All the best x


----------



## NickiL (Feb 11, 2013)

I had a really awful UTI in my 2ww, And no other symptoms. I assumed that it would be BFN. However turns out the UTI was a symptom. As the result of that 2ww is 7 weeks old. Good Luck xxx


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, NickiL, your story made me feel more hopeful. I thought maybe the predisolone contributed to the UTI (dampens the immune system), but I'm only on 10mg/day so probably not the culprit... Wish the HPT would give me an inkling of an imminent BFP (11 days post 2 day transfer now)... I had a FET and wonder if it's delayed implantation  ...Anyway, UTI nearly gone, but feeling a bit nauseous. Part of me would like to think that's a sign, but it could be the antibiotics     .


----------

